# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  भारत श्रीलंका फायनल और आपके विचार

## sandy_sexpremi

मित्रों शनिवार को भारत व श्रीलंका के बीच फायनल है इस बारे मैं आपके विचार दे ज्यादा से ज्यादा मेसेज करे भारत को जिताने के लिए

----------


## maninderss

*INDIA WORLD CUP JEETAY GA*

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

दुआ करो सब जरूर जीतेगा

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

करो ज्यादा से ज्यादा रिप्लाइ और जिताओ भारत को

----------


## Rated R

भारत वर्ल्ड कप जीतेगा...

----------


## sushilnkt

भारत वर्ल्ड कप जीतेगा... जरूर जीतेगा

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

*आज है राम और रावन की लड़ाई जिताओ राम को ज्यादा से ज्यादा रिप्लाइ करके*

----------

